# ndis build for syslink AE2500 usb wifi stick failed



## fbsd1 (Sep 25, 2012)

Followed the instructions from here
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.IS...config-network-setup.html#CONFIG-NETWORK-NDIS

But when I rebooted got these dmesg messages.

```
no match for ZwQueryInformationFile
 no match for ZwReadFile
 no match for ZwCreateFile
 no match for ExfInterlockedRemoveHeadList
 no match for ExfInterlockedInsertTailList

 ugen3.2: <Cisco> at usbus3
 ndis0: <Cisco Linksys AE2500, rev 2.00/0.01, addr 2> on usbus3
 ndis0: NDIS API version: 5.1
 ndis0: init handler failed
 device_attach: ndis0 attach returned 6
```
How do I get those missing 5 files included into the ndis build?


----------

